# how to set browser to maximize automatically



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Is there a setting somewhere that will cause my internet explorer browser to open in the maximized state by default, even when I click on a shortcut to a web page? I thought it used to do that automatically, but lately it keeps opening in a non-maximized state and I have to manually maximize it. And before anyone suggests that I drag the edges of the window to full size, I've done that already, but that just opens the window to the largest possible non-maximized state. I still have to manually maximize the window using the box at the top right of the screen, next to the "X" box that closes the window. How do I just set it so the browser maximizes by default???


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

Usually all it will take is making sure the last browser window you close is maximized when you close it. I think they (IE and FF anyway) have a "memory" and will open to the last state you used it in.


----------



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

darkmist, I wish it were that easy....


----------



## lilLB (Mar 19, 2006)

i've always had trouble with figuring this out... but i think maybe you can look at the properties of the shortcut u use to open the browser
there should be a setting dealing with that


----------



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah lilLB, I believe I saw it there before too. In fact, that was the first place I looked, but if it used to be there, it sure ain't no more!! May have been a previous edition of something, but damned if I can find it. I don't know why such a simple thing has to be so damn hard.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

Kenny1 said:


> Is there a setting somewhere that will cause my internet explorer browser to open in the maximized state by default, even when I click on a shortcut to a web page? I thought it used to do that automatically, but lately it keeps opening in a non-maximized state and I have to manually maximize it. And before anyone suggests that I drag the edges of the window to full size, I've done that already, but that just opens the window to the largest possible non-maximized state. I still have to manually maximize the window using the box at the top right of the screen, next to the "X" box that closes the window. How do I just set it so the browser maximizes by default???


well, I am told that when you set the size yourself, you then go to the file menu and close it immediately, then it's supposed to remember the size.


----------



## lilLB (Mar 19, 2006)

yea well i checked on mine and i see it on the shortcut to firefox so i dont know why it isn't there on ur side.. 
it says "Run: " and has the choices "Normal Window", "Minimized","Maximized"


----------



## mrwendal (Jul 25, 2001)

This is one of those frustrating things that is easily solvable, just as it is easily forgettable!

Firstly, start with no IE windows open, then open one.
Maximise this window.
Close the window.

New windows should open now in the state that you have set.
The problem i have had in the past is when i've had existing windows open.
Hope this helps.


----------



## DarqueMist (Jan 16, 2001)

mrwendal said:


> This is one of those frustrating things that is easily solvable, just as it is easily forgettable!
> 
> Firstly, start with no IE windows open, then open one.
> Maximise this window.
> ...


hmmmm ... different wording but same advice, mrwendal is right. Make sure the last window you close is maximized and the next time you open a new instance of IE it will open maximized ... it is that simple. I'm sure there is probably a registry tweak that you can do to force it to always open maximized but I know it not.


----------



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah guys, thanx for the feedback. Unfortunately, for reasons that are a mystery, the simple solution you describe just isn't working for me. My browser just isn't remembering the last state it was opened in. I can maximize it, close it and open it right back up and it will be in a non-maximized state again.


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

I know this is similar as suggested, but try this and see if IE will remember the window size.
 Maximize Internet Explorer On Opening


----------



## Kenny1 (Sep 25, 2006)

Hmmm, thanks Augie, I seem to be making some progress. My internet explorer is now remembering to open in the state it was in when closed. But when I use desktop icons to open directly to websites, I still can't get the browser to open maximized. I used the method in your link for these links too, but couldn't get it to work. I'm just about to give up on this....K


----------



## Augie65 (Mar 24, 2005)

If you are using shortcut icons on the desktop, right click on the icon and select *Properties*.
Select the *Shortcut* tab and in the* Run:* box: select *Maximized* from the dropdown, then *Apply* and *OK*.


----------

